# Accept cards?



## jayc2012 (May 22, 2012)

Hi people,

Doing mobile valeting for a while & i tend to get calls from the general public, So visit there homes & most pay by cash or cheque, Don't really seem to get any calls from businesses, Anyway, Had a call today from a company that offer a mobile machine for accepting cards, The cost is not too bad but as i don't really want to add to my business monthly outgoings i am wondering if this is going to benefit my business, Is it that i don't seem to get many or next to no calls from businesses because i don't Accept cards? Am i maybe losing business due to this?

Any help would be great.

All the best & thankyou.
Jay


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

You can use a smart phone to accept cards? quick google found this, no idea on coasts etc?

http://www.adelante.co.uk/iPhone.html


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Post up what sort of fees/charges the card company has offered you and someone might be able to give you a decent answer.

Different companies vary wildly between what they charge for every little things (monthly rental of terminals, £/% fees for different types of cards, charges for processing, etc) so it's a difficult to say one way or the other without any info.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jayc2012 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Doing mobile valeting for a while & i tend to get calls from the general public, So visit there homes & most pay by cash or cheque, Don't really seem to get any calls from businesses, Anyway, Had a call today from a company that offer a mobile machine for accepting cards, The cost is not too bad but as i don't really want to add to my business monthly outgoings i am wondering if this is going to benefit my business, Is it that i don't seem to get many or next to no calls from businesses because i don't Accept cards? Am i maybe losing business due to this?
> 
> ...


I,ve been valeting for 14 years and used a machine for the first year but felt it wasnt worth having due to monthly costs plus transaction charges. Not felt the need for one since and i,ll only get one when cheques are phased out altogether.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I enquired about it but to be honest it was not worth it for me, theres a rental fee and they take a small percentage of the transaction.

90% of my customers pay cash anyway.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

You can accept cards through paypal and obviously there are fees too

To take payment by card instead of cash via paypal, you might want to charge a fee on top to cover the 3.4 % plus 20p, also it takes up to 3 days to hit your account uless you pay another fee for instant transfer.


Could be an easier way to do it. You receive an instant email when payment is made.

Ok its not perfect but if someone wants to pay by credit card then its an option.


----------

